# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Povrat poreza za 2010.?

## winnerica

Curke jel bude povrata poreza za 2010. g. Ne stižem pratiti tv i dr. medije kraj ove dječurlije, pa pitam znalce  :Love:

----------


## Cocolina

Bit će povrata, ali priznaju se svi računi napravljeni u prvoj polovici godine tj. do 01.07.2010. i naravno da za zdravstvene usluge više ne priznaju 12 000 kn nego 6 000 jer je pola godine uzeto u obzir (mislim da su u 7.mj donijeli odluku o ukidanju svega).
Mislim ovo za zdravstvene usluge znam jer imam jedan veći račun pa sam ih zvala i tete u poreznoj tako mi je rekla.

----------


## jadro

bude, samo ovisi za što i za koji period...za one zdravstvene usluge, kamate na kredite itd. samo za pola godine (prva polovica), znači max 6.000 kn (a ne kao prije 12000), a ako imaš npr. uzdržavanog člana to ostaje i dalje, te olakšice nisu ukidane.


eto cocolina je bila brža  :Wink:

----------


## Snjeska

a područja od posebne drzavne skrbi?

----------


## puntica

nama je ove godine na poslu računovodstvo automatski napravilo vrat poreza, kažu da su tako morali????

ja sam morala platiti dvjestoineštokuna jer nisu na vrijeme odjavili dijete s moje kartice (zaboravili promijeniti u kompu). dakle, oni su izračunali, platili poreznoj upravi a ja onda vratila poslodavcu  :Shock: 

a imam pravo na povrat za 100 stvari, i porezna mi duguje puno više od tih mojih neznamkoliko kuna  :Rolling Eyes: 

i što sad, ponovo radit poreznu prijavu, 2 puta za istu godinu????

----------


## mamma san

malo pričekajte. porezna će sigurno na svojim stranicama staviti uputu.

----------


## summer

nama su isto napravili automatski u firmi (i lijepo me obradovali) ali su naglasili da ako imamo nekih dodatnih olaksica moramo raditi poreznu prijavu kao i dosad

----------


## lola_34

Ja sam danas poslala svoju poreznu prijavu. 

Nekako si mislim da će odmah uzeti u obzir prijave koje prije stignu i prije početi vraćati lovu (nije da mi duguju ne-znam-koliko), ali čovjeka veseli  :Grin: .

----------


## jelena.O

nama isto znarunali, ali pošto još muž ima pravo povrata  bumo opet preračunali

----------


## ana.m

Nama firma već dugo vraća povrat s plaćpm u 12. mjesecu. Ja dobila za 2010 1200kn.
Ali sada još muž mora predato zbog olakšice za djecu jer sam ja na pd a nismo ih prebacili na njegovu poreznu!

----------


## freya7

meni isto vratili lovu s plaćom u 12mj, ali moja mala par mjeseci nije bila prijavljena niti na mene niti na muža...a ja sam htjela to izregulirati kad tražim povrat poreza....
kaj radim u tom slučaju?

----------


## Marsupilami

Izasao je obrazac u excelu za 2010 godinu.

Tvrtka koja ga je izdala napravila je gresku u jednom jako bitnom stupcu, ali to je ispravljeno.
Ispravljeni obrazac i korisne linkove s podacima koji vam mogu pomoci u popunjavanju mozete naci ovdje
DOH2010

 :Wink:

----------


## Marsupilami

Inace, obrazac je provjeren i sada radi savrseno

----------


## tua

> meni isto vratili lovu s plaćom u 12mj, ali moja mala par mjeseci nije bila prijavljena niti na mene niti na muža...a ja sam htjela to izregulirati kad tražim povrat poreza....
> kaj radim u tom slučaju?


ne znam kako je sad ni kako kad je tvoja već predana, ali mi smo uvijek gledali kome više paše da stavi dijete na sebe. tek od ove god je na mojoj poreznoj kartici.

----------


## jelena.O

marsu, a gdi se upisuje ona lova koju je firma vratila kao porez?

----------


## lola_34

E, a ako se ima neke račune još za priložiti za zdravstvene usluge, jel' prilažem original tih računa ili kopije? 

Mislim, ja sam već priložila kopije, a originale zadržala za sebe, ali ipak pitam (da se imam oko čega živcirati  :Grin: ).

Idem logikom da su računi - moje vlasništvo.

----------


## Marsupilami

> marsu, a gdi se upisuje ona lova koju je firma vratila kao porez?


kako je to upisano u ip obrazac?
koji stupac?

----------


## jelena.O

kad dobim ip bum vidla

----------


## mitovski

> E, a ako se ima neke račune još za priložiti za zdravstvene usluge, jel' prilažem original tih računa ili kopije? 
> 
> Mislim, ja sam već priložila kopije, a originale zadržala za sebe, ali ipak pitam (da se imam oko čega živcirati ).
> 
> Idem logikom da su računi - moje vlasništvo.


Moraju biti originali.

----------


## mitovski

> kako je to upisano u ip obrazac?
> koji stupac?


Trebalo bi biti obračunato i oduzeto u rubrici uplaćeni porez i prirez sorry ako griješim jer sam na porodiljnom pa nisam baš pratila.

----------


## lola_34

> Moraju biti originali.


Zbilja?

Onda se nadam da budu me zvali da im dam te račune na uvid, da ne propadne ta lova  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------


## mitovski

> Zbilja?
> 
> Onda se nadam da budu me zvali da im dam te račune na uvid, da ne propadne ta lova .


Ne može ti propasti mogu te jedino zvati da im dostaviš a možda ti prođe i ovako.

----------


## lola_34

OK, onda.

Mislim nisu neki iznosi, ali šteta da propadne  :Grin: .

Hvala.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Trebalo bi biti obračunato i oduzeto u rubrici uplaćeni porez i prirez sorry ako griješim jer sam na porodiljnom pa nisam baš pratila.


Ja isto mislim da ce biti obracunato tako da ce rubrika "ukupno uplacen porez" vec biti umanjena za isplacen porez.
Vidjet cemo tocno kada stignu ip obrasci, ako vam nije problem da mi javite kako je tocno (ako ce kome trebati, da znam) jer MM nije imao taj povrat poreza na kraju godine  :Wink:

----------


## freya7

> ne znam kako je sad ni kako kad je tvoja već predana, ali mi smo uvijek gledali kome više paše da stavi dijete na sebe. tek od ove god je na mojoj poreznoj kartici.


ma naravno ,a li meni je rekla šefica financija da ne moraš prijaviti nego retrogradno....na kraju dobiješ sve preko poreza...mi nismo prijavili par mjeseci ni na mene ni na njega....pa mi glupo kaj mi isplatili taj povrat bez da sam si to izregulirala.... :Sad:

----------


## mitovski

> ma naravno ,a li meni je rekla šefica financija da ne moraš prijaviti nego retrogradno....na kraju dobiješ sve preko poreza...mi nismo prijavili par mjeseci ni na mene ni na njega....pa mi glupo kaj mi isplatili taj povrat bez da sam si to izregulirala....


*freya7* tvoja porezna prijava nije predana od strane tvoje firme
tvoja firma ima obvezu u 12mj napraviti konačan obračun poreza na dohodak i slučaju ako si bila na bolovanju, rodiljnom ili nisi radila cijelu godinu dolazi do pretplate koju ti firma vraća a oni traže taj povrat od porezne uprave
ti slobodno predaj prijavu poreza na dohodak i ako u ip obrascu ti ili tvoj muž niste koristili poreznu olakšicu na dijete iskoristi je sad i dobiti ćeš povrat na osnovu toga

----------


## mitovski

> a područja od posebne drzavne skrbi?


Što u vezi njih?

----------


## puntica

> *freya7* tvoja porezna prijava nije predana od strane tvoje firme
> tvoja firma ima obvezu u 12mj napraviti konačan obračun poreza na dohodak i slučaju ako si bila na bolovanju, rodiljnom ili nisi radila cijelu godinu dolazi do pretplate koju ti firma vraća a oni traže taj povrat od porezne uprave
> ti slobodno predaj prijavu poreza na dohodak i ako u ip obrascu ti ili tvoj muž niste koristili poreznu olakšicu na dijete iskoristi je sad i dobiti ćeš povrat na osnovu toga


 pa hmm
meni nisu vratili nego oduzeli (tj. morala sam vratiti poslodavcu koji je uplatio na račun porezne)
nisam bila ni na bolovanju, ni na porodiljnom, radila cijelu godinu

nikad to prije nisu radili, ali od ove godine moraju obračunati *svima* porez na kraju godine, zašto? pojma nemam, ne znaju ni oni?!

----------


## mitovski

> pa hmm
> meni nisu vratili nego oduzeli (tj. morala sam vratiti poslodavcu koji je uplatio na račun porezne)
> nisam bila ni na bolovanju, ni na porodiljnom, radila cijelu godinu
> 
> nikad to prije nisu radili, ali od ove godine moraju obračunati *svima* porez na kraju godine, zašto? pojma nemam, ne znaju ni oni?!


pa u prijašnjem postu si napisala da ti nisu na vrijeme odjavili dijete znači da si tokom godine platila manje poreza nego što si trebala tj koristila si poreznu olakšicu na dijete a nisi smjela i za taj iznos si dobila veću plaću tako da je poslodavac to morao uplatiti poreznoj upravi a ti poslodavcu
obveza sastavljanja konačnog obračuna poreza na dohodak od strane poslodavca uređena je čl 38 Zakona o porezu na dohodak (NN 177/04, 80/10) i čl 68. Pravilnika o porezu na dohodak (NN 95/05, 123/10) i eto zato  :Smile:

----------


## MarijaP

> pa hmm
> meni nisu vratili nego oduzeli (tj. morala sam vratiti poslodavcu koji je uplatio na račun porezne)
> nisam bila ni na bolovanju, ni na porodiljnom, radila cijelu godinu
> 
> nikad to prije nisu radili, ali od ove godine moraju obračunati *svima* porez na kraju godine, zašto? pojma nemam, ne znaju ni oni?!


Poslodavac računa samo ono što ima veze s njihovim isplatama i s podacima na poreznoj kartici.

Svi koji imaju ugovore o djelu i sl. rješavaju povrat preko porezne uprave.

Moraju jer je tako odlučilo MF jer je bilo previše prijava za povrat 100-200 kn pa se to tako riješi bez da porezna mora zaposliti hrpu ljudi za obrade.

Povrat od par kuna obično ostvaruju oni s redovnim primanjima kojima firma ponekad isplati neke oporezive bonuse, što ih taj mjesec prebaci u viši rang poreznih platiša pa nakraju godine dobiju povrat preplaćenog jer npr. trebaju platiti do 25%, a taj jedan mjesec su upali u 35%.

SVATKO ima pravo predati poreznu prijavu ukoliko smatra da postoji potreba, to što je poslodavac predao nije konačno!

----------


## duga56

pozdrav cure !!!! trebam pomoc !!!! naime ja sam prošli godinu radila samo 1 mj onda sam ostala trudna i pošla na komplikacije sve do 40 dana prije termina tada su mi i prekinili ugovor ( cim sam otvorila porodiljni ) sad sam na trudničkom e sad me zanima dali da predavam za povrat poreza jer sam bila na komplikacijama a komplikacije idu na teret države ???    i još jedno pitanje mm je veci dio prošle godine (9 mjeseci ) bio nezaposlen te je dobivao naknadu sa biroa dali da i on radi povrat poreza.

----------


## Marsupilami

> pozdrav cure !!!! trebam pomoc !!!! naime ja sam prošli godinu radila samo 1 mj onda sam ostala trudna i pošla na komplikacije sve do 40 dana prije termina tada su mi i prekinili ugovor ( cim sam otvorila porodiljni ) sad sam na trudničkom e sad me zanima dali da predavam za povrat poreza jer sam bila na komplikacijama a komplikacije idu na teret države ???    i još jedno pitanje mm je veci dio prošle godine (9 mjeseci ) bio nezaposlen te je dobivao naknadu sa biroa dali da i on radi povrat poreza.


Ti svakako trebas raditi poreznu prijavu, vratit ce ti se uplaceni porez za taj jedan mjesec.
Tvoj muz je ostala 3 mjeseca u godini radio?
Nisam sigurna je li naknada s biroa oporeziva, ali ja mislim da nije.
Svakako mislim da bi i tvoj muz trebao predati prijavu, ako je 3 mjeseca radio a ostatak godine nije  :Wink:

----------


## mitovski

> pozdrav cure !!!! trebam pomoc !!!! naime ja sam prošli godinu radila samo 1 mj onda sam ostala trudna i pošla na komplikacije sve do 40 dana prije termina tada su mi i prekinili ugovor ( cim sam otvorila porodiljni ) sad sam na trudničkom e sad me zanima dali da predavam za povrat poreza jer sam bila na komplikacijama a komplikacije idu na teret države ??? i još jedno pitanje mm je veci dio prošle godine (9 mjeseci ) bio nezaposlen te je dobivao naknadu sa biroa dali da i on radi povrat poreza.


Napravite poreznu prijavu i ti i tm ako je imao barem jednu isplaćenu plaću u prošloj godini za to će dobiti povrat.

----------


## sillyme

> Bit će povrata, ali priznaju se svi računi napravljeni u prvoj polovici godine tj. do 01.07.2010. i naravno da za zdravstvene usluge više ne priznaju 12 000 kn nego 6 000 jer je pola godine uzeto u obzir (mislim da su u 7.mj donijeli odluku o ukidanju svega).
> Mislim ovo za zdravstvene usluge znam jer imam jedan veći račun pa sam ih zvala i tete u poreznoj tako mi je rekla.


Sjeca li se jos netko osim mene da je prije bilo 3x12.000 odnosno 36.000kn (po svakoj osnovi 12.000kn) - to je kradeze prvo ukino a sad i ovu bijedu od 12k 

samo podsjetnik svima u izbornoj nam godini....

----------


## duga56

cure velika hvala

----------


## jelena.O

marsu, hajde stavi novi ovo nam ne radi!  i isplačena lova se nalazi u tablici uplaćenog poreza

----------


## Mater Studiorum

Cure, firme vam nisu radile porezne prijave nego godišnji obračun poreza temeljem svih isplata plaća od 1 do 11 mjeseca.
Prošlih godina ovo je bilo moguće, ali malo se poduzeća upuštalo u taj posao jer je pipav, dugotrajan i programi ga uglavnom ne podržavaju pa se radi ručno.
Ove godine godišnji obračun je bio obavezan.

Porezne prijave možete i dalje predavati!!!

Ukinute su olakšice za zdravstvene i usluge i stanovanje od 1.7.
Područja od posebne državne skrbi i dalje imaju pravo na svoje olakšice.

Ja ću sigurno napraviti par komada za familiju, kolege i susjede pa ću popratiti detalje i rado pomoći kome treba.

----------


## piknjica

Curke, imam jedno, mozda glupo pitanje, ali ja sam totalni tutlek za ovakve stvari.   :Embarassed: 
Dakle, da li se prijavljuje prihod dobiven od hzzo-a dok si na rodiljnom dopustu ili prijavim samo ono što sam dobila od firme prije nego što sam išla na rodiljni?

Na rodiljnom sam od trećeg mjeseca. Hvala!

----------


## mala_beba_21

Zna li netko je li nezaposlena supruga uzdržavana osoba pa time i porezna olakšica?

----------


## Mater Studiorum

> Zna li netko je li nezaposlena supruga uzdržavana osoba pa time i porezna olakšica?


Da, ukoliko joj primici na godišnjoj razini ne prelaze 10.900kn. Pod primicima se smatra sve osim socijalnih potpora, doplatka za djecu, potpora za novorođenče i obiteljskih mirovina koje primaju djeca nakon smrti roditelja.

----------


## kahna

ja sam cijelu 2010 bila na komplikacijama pa na porodiljnom
jel prijavljujem onda što ili ne?
imam zdr. troškove i životno

----------


## fjora

> ja sam cijelu 2010 bila na komplikacijama pa na porodiljnom
> jel prijavljujem onda što ili ne?
> imam zdr. troškove i životno


ne, pa nisi platila ništa poreza, što bi ti se onda vratilo

i sjećam se JEDNE godine kad je bilo 36000 kn

----------


## jelena.O

> Dakle, da li se prijavljuje prihod dobiven od hzzo-a dok si na rodiljnom dopustu ili prijavim samo ono što sam dobila od firme prije nego što sam išla na rodiljni?Na rodiljnom sam od trećeg mjeseca. Hvala!


predaješ ak si u tih 3 mjeseca platila bilo kakav porez ( bez onog posebnog) i tu bi lovu i trebala dobit van

----------


## pcelica

> Izasao je obrazac u excelu za 2010 godinu.
> 
> Tvrtka koja ga je izdala napravila je gresku u jednom jako bitnom stupcu, ali to je ispravljeno.
> Ispravljeni obrazac i korisne linkove s podacima koji vam mogu pomoci u popunjavanju mozete naci ovdje
> DOH2010


Ne mogu otvoriti link. Može li mi netko proslijediti na mail (šaljem na pp)?  :Smile: 
Ili možda znate gdje bih ga mogla skinuti!? Tražim po netu, ali ne mogu naći.

----------


## Marsupilami

posalji mi mail na pp, poslat cu ti  :Kiss:

----------


## jelena.O

radi ovo tvoje ali u završnoj tablici piše 2009   str 7

----------


## jelena.O

rješila problem , kod mene piše 2010. i sve štima,

----------


## Švrćo

Kako si riješila da na str. 7 piše 2010. godina, sada sam vidjela da kod mene piše 2009.?

----------


## jelena.O

sad kad bi ja to znala stavit na forum rješila bi, ovak ak trebaš pošalji pp s mailom na moj pp

----------


## Marsupilami

> radi ovo tvoje ali u završnoj tablici piše 2009   str 7


ajme, lude mene, nisam uopce skuzila  :Embarassed: 
Evo, rijesila problem tako da je na gornjem linku ispravljena strana 7.
Oprostite na neugodnosti  :Embarassed: 

jelena, hvala sto si mi ukazala na problem  :Kiss:

----------


## jelena.O

ok sad je sve ok

----------


## Marsupilami

Uplacene premije dopunskog zdravstvenog osiguranja u prvoj polovici 2010. godine mozete saznati OVDJE  :Wink:

----------


## pirica

ja sam do srpnja bila na prorodiljnom, i firma mi je s plaćom u 12mj vratila porez i u ip obrazcu mi je u stupcima ukupno na porezna osnovica i uplaćeni porez i prirez 0 dakle ja nemam šta tražim iako sam imala do 30.06.2010. uplaćene kamate stambenog kredita???

----------


## Marsupilami

Za dio koji se tice uplacenih rata stambenog kredita moras sama pisati poreznu prijavu.
Poreznu svakako predajes, zasto da propadne  :Wink:

----------


## MarijaP

> ja sam do srpnja bila na prorodiljnom, i firma mi je s plaćom u 12mj vratila porez i u ip obrazcu mi je u stupcima ukupno na porezna osnovica i uplaćeni porez i prirez 0 dakle ja nemam šta tražim iako sam imala do 30.06.2010. uplaćene kamate stambenog kredita???


Ako sam dobro shvatila, vratili su ti sav uplaćeni porez. Onda nemaš šta više trežiti nazad za kamate jer nemaš više ništa uplaćeno.

Ako sam krivo skužila i imaš još uplaćenog poreza, onda predaj prijavu i dobit ćeš povrat!

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ako sam dobro shvatila, vratili su ti sav uplaćeni porez. Onda nemaš šta više trežiti nazad za kamate jer nemaš više ništa uplaćeno.
> 
> Ako sam krivo skužila i imaš još uplaćenog poreza, onda predaj prijavu i dobit ćeš povrat!


Imas pravo, izgleda da su joj sve vratili, previdjela sam ovaj dio da je DO 7. bila na porodiljnom, ja procitala OD.
Znaci da je placa krenula tek u 8. mjesecu, a do kraja godine to bi bilo svega 5 isplacenih placa tako da se tu stvarno nema sto vratiti.

----------


## majarb

Lijep pozdrav!
Nova sam na forumu, tražila sam odgovore na pitanja koja me zanimaju, ali uzalud! No, radim u HR (u školi) od ožujka 2010. godine, a muž radi od prosinca, imam dijete (3 godine), podstanari smo, nismo adaptirali stan, nismo korisnici dopunskog zdr. niti životnog osiguranja, nismo dizali kredit niti bilo što slično, pa me zanima imam li kakvo pravo na povrat poreza i po kojoj osnovi??? Unaprijed hvala!

----------


## ana.m

Imam ja pitanje...
Da pojednostavnim što više.
Djeca su na moj pkk, od 7. mjeseca sam na porodiljnom i djecu nismo prebacili na muževu pkk, dakle nismo ih koristili kao olašicu. Do tada sam ih naravno koristila ja.
I sad ja uredno popunila prijavu, upisala njih od 7. mjeseca na njegovu orijavu poreza i to je to. To smo već jednom radili prije 2 godine i tada sam ja uz prijavu i rodne listove trebala jedino napisati izjavu da sam na porodiljnom i da nisam koristila djecu kao olakšicu
I sad zovem poreznu čisto da vidim ima li kaj novoga, kad li meni teta veli da i ja morma podnjeti prijavu. I još kaže da to nije ništa novo!? 
Inače, ja sam povrat dobila u 12. mj na plaći, tj. u vrijeme kad je plaća. 
I još mi je rekla da na njegovoj kartici djecu upišem na sve mjesece, a kod sebe ni na jedan mjesec.
Ne kužim zašto to tako, kaj nije jednostavnije samo na njegovoj upoisati djecu od 7. mjeseca i bok.
Uostalom, kak je prošli put to prošlo bez problema, a sad ova fantazira. Još bi razumjela da kaže da je to novost, ali veli da nije...Joj
I sve se bojim da sad oni nekaj ne zakenjaju u obračunu... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mitovski

> Imam ja pitanje...
> Da pojednostavnim što više.
> Djeca su na moj pkk, od 7. mjeseca sam na porodiljnom i djecu nismo prebacili na muževu pkk, dakle nismo ih koristili kao olašicu. Do tada sam ih naravno koristila ja.
> I sad ja uredno popunila prijavu, upisala njih od 7. mjeseca na njegovu orijavu poreza i to je to. To smo već jednom radili prije 2 godine i tada sam ja uz prijavu i rodne listove trebala jedino napisati izjavu da sam na porodiljnom i da nisam koristila djecu kao olakšicu
> I sad zovem poreznu čisto da vidim ima li kaj novoga, kad li meni teta veli da i ja morma podnjeti prijavu. I još kaže da to nije ništa novo!? 
> Inače, ja sam povrat dobila u 12. mj na plaći, tj. u vrijeme kad je plaća. 
> I još mi je rekla da na njegovoj kartici djecu upišem na sve mjesece, a kod sebe ni na jedan mjesec.
> Ne kužim zašto to tako, kaj nije jednostavnije samo na njegovoj upoisati djecu od 7. mjeseca i bok.
> Uostalom, kak je prošli put to prošlo bez problema, a sad ova fantazira. Još bi razumjela da kaže da je to novost, ali veli da nije...Joj
> I sve se bojim da sad oni nekaj ne zakenjaju u obračunu...


Prvo što mi upada u oko da ti je rekla da upišeš u sve mjesece djecu kod njega a to naravno ne možeš ako si do 7.mj ti koristila olakšicu. S obzirom da si ti svoj povrat dobila da nisi radila kod 2 poslodavca da nemaš obrt ili slobodno zanimanje ne vidim zašto bi ti predavala svoju poreznu prijavu.
Možda druge cure znaju više ali meni nekako ovo nema logike.

----------


## Marsupilami

ana.m, ajde ti nazovi ponovno, dobit ces drugog referenta pa ces onda vidjeti, meni ovo stvarno nema nikakve logike  :Unsure:

----------


## ana.m

Ma nema ni meni logike..Mislim, što bi ja sad tu pisala na svoju prijavu da djeca nisu bila prijavljena i da nisam dobivala olakšicu za njih kad jesam. Ili da ih muž sad stavlja na sebe za cijelu godinu kad sam ih ja imala prvu polovicu. Kaže ona, sve će oni to nešto preobračunati....Mislim svašta.

----------


## rossa

evo i ja imam pitanje za nekog tko se kuži u pravo. imam svoju firmu, ali kad mi nešto treba moja porezna referentica mi dođe onako za ukras.
vezano za povrat poreza na plaći. JA sam jednina zaposlena i imam još i drugi prihod iz autorskih honorara pa sam dosad uvijek predavala prijavu (em bi dobila povrat, em sam računala da moram jer imam prihode iz više izvora)
Mogu li me kazniti jer nisam obračunala povrat u zadnjoj plaći (imala sam komplikacije u trudnoći u dva mjeseca (10+10 dana)
Ja sam mislila da ipak nisam obavezna obračunati porez po članku 68 stavku 7 koji kaže

(7) Ako je poslodavac i isplatitelj primitka (plaće) i mirovine u poreznom razdoblju primitke (plaću ili mirovinu) isplaćivao mjesečno redovito, ali pojedini radnici, umirovljenici i osobe koje ostvaruju primitke (plaću) iz članka 14. Zakona nisu iskoristili dio osobnog odbitka, *može*, pod uvjetima iz stavka 5. točke 1. i 2. ovoga članka, sastaviti godišnji obračun poreza na dohodak od nesamostalnog rada.

tu piše MOŽe, a ne obvezan je kao u drugim člancima.
koja je vaša presuda? da skupljam pare za kaznu?

----------


## mitovski

Ma nešto ti je krivo rekla jer mislim pa ne obrađuju se vaše prijave zajedno pa će se tu nešto preobračunati nego svaka za sebe.

----------


## ana.m

> Ma nešto ti je krivo rekla jer mislim pa ne obrađuju se vaše prijave zajedno pa će se tu nešto preobračunati nego svaka za sebe.


Ma da, pa to je i meni palo na pamet. Mogu ja njih predari skupa, ali će svaku raditi za sebe, pa onak, mislim i njima je jednostavnije ovako.

----------


## mitovski

> evo i ja imam pitanje za nekog tko se kuži u pravo. imam svoju firmu, ali kad mi nešto treba moja porezna referentica mi dođe onako za ukras.
> vezano za povrat poreza na plaći. JA sam jednina zaposlena i imam još i drugi prihod iz autorskih honorara pa sam dosad uvijek predavala prijavu (em bi dobila povrat, em sam računala da moram jer imam prihode iz više izvora)
> Mogu li me kazniti jer nisam obračunala povrat u zadnjoj plaći (imala sam komplikacije u trudnoći u dva mjeseca (10+10 dana)
> Ja sam mislila da ipak nisam obavezna obračunati porez po članku 68 stavku 7 koji kaže
> 
> (7) Ako je poslodavac i isplatitelj primitka (plaće) i mirovine u poreznom razdoblju primitke (plaću ili mirovinu) isplaćivao mjesečno redovito, ali pojedini radnici, umirovljenici i osobe koje ostvaruju primitke (plaću) iz članka 14. Zakona nisu iskoristili dio osobnog odbitka, *može*, pod uvjetima iz stavka 5. točke 1. i 2. ovoga članka, sastaviti godišnji obračun poreza na dohodak od nesamostalnog rada.
> 
> tu piše MOŽe, a ne obvezan je kao u drugim člancima.
> koja je vaša presuda? da skupljam pare za kaznu?


Mislim da se nemaš čega bojati, ne kažnjavaju oni za puno veće stvari a ne za to, uostalom kreditiraš državu svojim porezom tako da si joj zapravo pomogla  :Laughing: .

----------


## rossa

> Mislim da se nemaš čega bojati, ne kažnjavaju oni za puno veće stvari a ne za to, uostalom kreditiraš državu svojim porezom tako da si joj zapravo pomogla .


sve mi je to jasno, ali obzirom da su državne financije u k.... sve me strah da se ne sjete i takvih stvari. Ova moja iz porezne kaže da ja zapravo i nisam dužna predati poreznu prijavu (jer autorski honorari imaju plaćen porez i on se može računati i kao konačan, a ne računaju mi se kao prihodi od dva poslodavca - ja sam to dosad tako tumačila)

Ako ja ne predam prijavu onda oni zapravo i neće gledati moj slučaj pa se ove godine sigurno mogu prošvercati bez kazne, ali to ću procijeniti kad izračunam koliko bih povrata dobila ako je ipak predam.

----------


## mirjana

> Imam ja pitanje...
> Da pojednostavnim što više.
> Djeca su na moj pkk, od 7. mjeseca sam na porodiljnom i djecu nismo prebacili na muževu pkk, dakle nismo ih koristili kao olašicu. Do tada sam ih naravno koristila ja.
> I sad ja uredno popunila prijavu, upisala njih od 7. mjeseca na njegovu orijavu poreza i to je to. To smo već jednom radili prije 2 godine i tada sam ja uz prijavu i rodne listove trebala jedino napisati izjavu da sam na porodiljnom i da nisam koristila djecu kao olakšicu
> I sad zovem poreznu čisto da vidim ima li kaj novoga, kad li meni teta veli da i ja morma podnjeti prijavu. I još kaže da to nije ništa novo!? 
> Inače, ja sam povrat dobila u 12. mj na plaći, tj. u vrijeme kad je plaća. 
> I još mi je rekla da na njegovoj kartici djecu upišem na sve mjesece, a kod sebe ni na jedan mjesec.
> Ne kužim zašto to tako, kaj nije jednostavnije samo na njegovoj upoisati djecu od 7. mjeseca i bok.
> Uostalom, kak je prošli put to prošlo bez problema, a sad ova fantazira. Još bi razumjela da kaže da je to novost, ali veli da nije...Joj
> I sve se bojim da sad oni nekaj ne zakenjaju u obračunu...


ja ti predlažem da probaš popuniti porezne prijave i za sebe i muža na način da djeca budu olakšica njemu cijelu godinu - postoji mogućnost da će on dobiti veći povrat nego što ćeš ti morati platiti (ako ćeš uopće morati platiti - možda nisi uopće iskoristila maksimalnu olakšicu budući da si dio godine na porodiljnom)
također, možda vam se više isplati podijeliti olakšicu za prvih 7 mjeseci - to ćeš vidjeti popunjavanjem prijava na način da upisuješ olakšicu po pola za prve mjesece, a za ostatak samo na njega - opet usporediš sa prijavom koju trenutno imate pa odlučiš)

moguće su razne kombinacije - možeš uzeti i npr. ti samo 30% a muž 70%

ne znam koje su olakšice za troje djece, ja ih imam dvoje i to je koeficijent 1,2 koji onda mogu dijeliti npr 0.6 na mene a 0,6 na muža - ili 0.5 na mene a 0.7 na muža (važno je da na obje prijave budu sva djeca - nije pametno prijaviti jedno dijete na sebe a drugo na muža jer bi onda imali oboje samo odbitak 0.5)

druga stvar - koliko ja znam - ako djecu tokom godine kao olakšicu koriste i muž i žena, rade se vezane porezne prijave koje se onda u poreznoj rješavaju zajedno - provjeravaju da li su olakšice korištene ispravno (da se ne bi dogodilo da u nekom periodu oba roditelja koriste punu olakšicu)

ne znam jesi me uopće skužila što sam pokušavala objasniti, u žurbi sam

----------


## ana.m

Skužila sam, to cjepidlačenje malo meni, malo njemu mi nema uopće smisla. I zašto bih ja sada nešto njima platila, a MM više dobio? Bezveze.

----------


## jelena.O

ana uzmi svoju prijavu i kreni ispočetka ispuni svoje generalije i kolko si dobila love i kolko platila porez ( sveukupan), a onda na stranici 7, prvo sebi stavi 1 ( kao za sebe) i didi dal si na nuli, trebaš kaj dat, ili dobit. Ak trebaš kaj dat , stavi sebi recimo janka koji mjesec, pa ponovno izvrti, cilj je da ti *netrebaš dat ništ.* 

onda Danijelovu isto izvrti, s time da pamtiš kad si uzela koje dete njemu piši ostatak, a onad kad dođeš u 8 mjesec ne zaboravi pisat +1 za Elu.

I možeš pisati samo jedno dete na sebe, a druge na njega , ali u prijavi moraš napisati svu djecu, i postotak dijeljenja. 

Ak ti je to još uvijek komplicirano, ja sam ponudu dala  :Laughing:

----------


## ana.m

Isprobat ću, samo ja nema svoj IP obrazac, pa moram čekati da dođem do njega...

----------


## jelena.O

za sad onda ispuni generalije i probaj nešto smisliti u svezi njegove prijave, a kad dobiš svoju prođi još jedamput svoju. 

I ne predavaj dok ne središ obadvije !

----------


## kudri

a ja imam pitanje onako generalno??? ako sam 2010.godine radila tek od 8.mjeseca, a prije toga primala rodiljnu naknadu - da li bi dobila povrat poreza, ako prijavim porez ili ne??? sori ako nekom, tko se kuži, zvučim glupo, ali ja stvaaarno ništa ne kužim oko toga...pa pliiz pomoć!!!

----------


## jelena.O

hajde cure obratite pažnju na slijedeću tablicu ( tablica na prvoj strani)

R.
br.IME I PREZIME / SRODSTVOOIBPPDS
I DRUGA
PODRUČJA
(P1, P2,
P3, P4)INVALID
(I ILI I*)RAZDOBLJE
KORIŠTENJA
OD - DOOSOBNI ODBITAK DIJELI SE
S OSOBOMOIBPOSTOTAK
OSOBNOG
ODBITKA
1. *zz    * *nešto     * *onaj drugi   * *100,00%*
2.  *kkk * *nešto    * *onaj drugi      * *0,00%*
ovo prethodno je trebalo pisat ko tablica

što znači da je prvo djete njegovo ( njemu +0.5)
drugo moje znači meni +0.7

to je prevod vezane djece, ili neka druga kombinacija 

može i 5 mjeseci obadvoje moje , znači meni 100%, njemu iste mjeseci 0%, i njemu 7 idućih mjeseci znači meni tih idućih 0%, njemu 100%, u tom slučaju treba pisat dva puta i prvo dijete i drugo dijete

A

----------


## jelena.O

> a ja imam pitanje onako generalno??? ako sam 2010.godine radila tek od 8.mjeseca, a prije toga primala rodiljnu naknadu - da li bi dobila povrat poreza, ako prijavim porez ili ne??? sori ako nekom, tko se kuži, zvučim glupo, ali ja stvaaarno ništa ne kužim oko toga...pa pliiz pomoć!!!


izračunaj si mislimda bi mogla dobit podosta love.

----------


## prima

> Lijep pozdrav!
> Nova sam na forumu, tražila sam odgovore na pitanja koja me zanimaju, ali uzalud! No, radim u HR (u školi) od ožujka 2010. godine, a muž radi od prosinca, imam dijete (3 godine), podstanari smo, nismo adaptirali stan, nismo korisnici dopunskog zdr. niti životnog osiguranja, nismo dizali kredit niti bilo što slično, pa me zanima imam li kakvo pravo na povrat poreza i po kojoj osnovi??? Unaprijed hvala!


 ti da, osnova: imaš pravo na godišnju poreznu olakšicu (12 mj x 1800 kn + olakšica za dijete), a pošto radiš od 03mj, iskoristila si samo dio godišnje porezne olakšice (9 x 1800 kn+...)
muž radi od prosinca? 2009 ili 2010?, ako je 2009, možda se nešto može dobiti ako mu je plaća dosta varirala po mjesecima,ili je bio na bolovanju, ako je 2010., onda je prvu plaću primio tek u siječnju 2011., pa nema uplaćenog poreza u 2010 i ništa njemu za povrat, ali zato ga ti možeš koristiti za povećanje svog osobnog odbitka, bez obzira na to je li ili nije bio upisan na tvojoj poreznoj kartici.

----------


## mala_beba_21

> Da, ukoliko joj primici na godišnjoj razini ne prelaze 10.900kn. Pod primicima se smatra sve osim socijalnih potpora, doplatka za djecu, potpora za novorođenče i obiteljskih mirovina koje primaju djeca nakon smrti roditelja.


... što znači da rodiljne naknade i naknade za nezaposlene ulaze u primitke... ??

----------


## pcelica

> posalji mi mail na pp, poslat cu ti


Tek sam vidjela odgovor.  :Embarassed: 
Sad sam ponovno išla na link i mogu ga otvoriti, valjda nije radio u trenutku kada sam ja pokušavala. Idem pogledati.
Hvala ti!  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

> ... što znači da rodiljne naknade i naknade za nezaposlene ulaze u primitke... ??


da jel na to neide porez

----------


## prima

još jedan obrazac u excelu DOH2011

----------


## kudri

*da li se priznaje stambena štednja??? i koja je procedura, potvrda od banke ili što?*

*hvala!!*

vezano uz moje prethodno pitanje...da, oni koji su bili na porodiljnom/rodiljnom, dobivaju povrat...nama je to firma isplatila u 12.mj.

----------


## prima

> *da li se priznaje stambena štednja??? i koja je procedura, potvrda od banke ili što?*
> 
> *hvala!!*


stambena štednja se ne priznaje, priznaju se kamate plaćene po stambenom kreditu do 01.07.2010.

----------


## jelena.O

> vezano uz moje prethodno pitanje...da, oni koji su bili na porodiljnom/rodiljnom, dobivaju povrat...nama je to firma isplatila u 12.mj.


sjedni i izračunaj si dal si dobila sve koliko bi trebala dobit, ak još trebaš kaj dobit podnesi prijavu. mala je na muža prijavljena?

----------


## klaudija

Koliki su koeficijenti za uzdržavane osobe? jel to ostalo po starom, znači bračni drug 0,5, prvo dijete 0,5, drugo dijete 0,7?

----------


## Marsupilami

> Koliki su koeficijenti za uzdržavane osobe? jel to ostalo po starom, znači bračni drug 0,5, prvo dijete 0,5, drugo dijete 0,7?


da

----------


## corny

Nisam čitala temu od samog početka pa me  zanima mogu li skinuti DOH obrazac i jel ga porezna priznaje? Kako ga printati? Normalno, jednostrano, ili dvostrano?

----------


## klaudija

> da


Hvala!!

----------


## kudri

> sjedni i izračunaj si dal si dobila sve koliko bi trebala dobit, ak još trebaš kaj dobit podnesi prijavu. mala je na muža prijavljena?


da, na muža...a joj, rado bih izračunala da znam /:

----------


## jelena.O

skupi sve pa izračunaj, ak ti je problem možemo dogovorii da mi pošalješ i jedno i drugi  pa da se izračuna

----------


## Marsupilami

> Nisam čitala temu od samog početka pa me  zanima mogu li skinuti DOH obrazac i jel ga porezna priznaje? Kako ga printati? Normalno, jednostrano, ili dvostrano?


Mozes skinuti i isprintati ga, provjereno ga priznaju.
Mozes ga popunjenog printati jednostrano, crno-bijelo ili u boji, kako ti draze, poreznoj je svejedno  :Wink:

----------


## Anastasia 30

ana m, ti nisi iskoristila svoj osobni odbitak obzirom da si na porodiljnom, tako da su ti djeca nekoliko mjeseci višak. *osobni odbitak koji ti je potreban na godišnjoj razini* *je onaj u visini dohotka, tako da nemaš porezne osnovice*. znači, djecu upiši samo par mjeseci i tko nećeš imati za platiti,a muž će dobiti povrat na osnovu njih za ostale mjesece.

----------


## Anastasia 30

naravno, obvezno predaj prijavu, jer nisi iskoristila svoj osobni odbitak! Bit će love!

----------


## TrudyC

Nisam dobro shvatila pa pitam:

Bila sam prošle godine na komplikacijama i dobila dio prihoda za 4 i 5. mjesec preko HZZO-a. Moram li u poreznoj prijavi prijaviti i taj prihod ili ne? Ako da, kako doći do potvrde o isplaćenom od HZZO-a?

----------


## MarijaP

Naknada od hzzo-a se ne upisuje u poreznu prijavu za tebe.

Ako si ostvarila manje od 10.800,00 kn tijekom prošle godine skupa s tim naknadama od hzzo-a, onda te tm, mama, sveki ili kome već najbolje odgovara mogu koristiti kao njihovu poreznu olakšicu na njihovoj poreznoj prijavi tako da povećaju faktor za 0,5.

----------


## TrudyC

Shvaćam, hvala....
Onda drugo pitanje - kako su mi prihodi za 4. i 5. mjesec zbog komplikacija bili smanjeni, znači li to da se mogu nadati većem povratu? Mislim samo na temelju toga?

----------


## MarijaP

Vrlo vjerovatno. Ispuni onlajn i isprintaj.

----------


## TrudyC

Hvala puno

----------


## vesnare

Evo i mi napokon dobili svoje pk kartice, pa me zanima slijedeće:
prošle godine u veljači sam bila na postupku IVF-a privatno u CITO i imam račun, ali na *7000,00* kn. Mogu li ja taj račun priložiti kao zdravstvenu olakšicu, a upisati 6000,00 kn na prvu stranicu obrasca? 
Dopunsko onda neću ni spominjati, ali na prijavu od MM ću staviti njegove uplate dopunskog, a to su uplate za prvih 6 mjeseci i ne treba potvrda kao i prošle godine ili?

----------


## BP

molim samo jedno kratko pitanjce, vidim da se ocito u povrat ne racuna dopunsko zdravstveno, no sto je sa zivotnim osiguranjem i uplatama u treci mirovinski stup?
Da su racunu za ljekove, zubara i ginekologa in ili out?

----------


## jelena.O

životno se upisuje na stranicu 2 u tablicu 4.1.1 kolona 5

a svi računi vezani za zdrastvo do 1.7. se priznaju

----------


## BP

thanks Jelena.O, a treci stup sto cu s njim, se prizna ili ne?

----------


## saška

Ja ponavljam pitanje druge forumašice. Imaju li područja od posebne državne skrbi pravo na maksimalni osobni odbitak ili je to ukinuto od 6. mjeseca?

----------


## ivica_k

BP, zar se DZO ne tretira isto kao i životno? uplaćena premija DZO upisuje se u polje koje je navela jelena.o 
mene zanima da li je potrebno čekati da hzzo pošalje potvrdu o uplaćenim premijama DZO do 30.06.10. ili je dovoljno priložiti ispis sa njihove web stranice? (upišete oib i izbaci vam sumu uplata)

----------


## prima

> Ja ponavljam pitanje druge forumašice. Imaju li područja od posebne državne skrbi pravo na maksimalni osobni odbitak ili je to ukinuto od 6. mjeseca?


područja posebne državne skrbi ostaju po starom, ništa se nije ukidalo

----------


## prima

> BP, zar se DZO ne tretira isto kao i životno? uplaćena premija DZO upisuje se u polje koje je navela jelena.o 
> mene zanima da li je potrebno čekati da hzzo pošalje potvrdu o uplaćenim premijama DZO do 30.06.10. ili je dovoljno priložiti ispis sa njihove web stranice? (upišete oib i izbaci vam sumu uplata)


sa weba porezne uprave: kontakt centar

_Iznimno, porezni obveznici za koje je Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje Poreznoj upravi dostavio podatke o uplaćenim premijama dopunskog zdravstvenog osiguranja, nisu obvezni uz godišnju poreznu prijavu priložiti potvrdu o uplaćenim premijama dopunskog zdravstvenog osiguranja, a podatak o uplaćenim premijama dopunskog zdravstvenog osiguranja tijekom 2010. godine mogu saznati na slijedeće načine (prema službenom očitovanju HZZO-a):_

_-na govornom servisu HZZO-a koji je dostupan na broju telefona 01/3659-015 (redovna cijena impulsa), 24 sata na dan, uz obavezan unos OIB-a,
-na internet stranici http://www.hzzo-net.hr/08_01_11.php, uz obvezan unos OIB-a,
-na besplatnom telefonu kontakt centra HZZO-a na broju 0800 7989,
-e-mailom na adresu : dopunsko@hzzo-net.hr,
-osobno u područnim uredima HZZO-a.)_

znači ne treba čekati potvrdu, a u slučaju nedoumice koliko je uplaćeno, može se saznati kako gore piše

----------


## cappy

Imam pitanje: da li se primici od Zavoda za zapošljavanje ( naknada za nezaposlene ) upisuju u poreznu prijavu.Konkretan slučaj: isplata je bila ( ne znam da li za ili u : 10.i 11. mjesecu 2010 g.) i ako se treba upisati gdje ? Imam uvjerenje izdano od njih gdje pišu iznosi i  navedeni mjeseci.

----------


## ivica_k

prima, hvala puno!

----------


## majarb

Hvala prima! Sutra idem u poreznu upravu pa ćemo vidjeti da li ću i koliko dobiti povrata poreza! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Imam pitanje: da li se primici od Zavoda za zapošljavanje ( naknada za nezaposlene ) upisuju u poreznu prijavu.Konkretan slučaj: isplata je bila ( ne znam da li za ili u : 10.i 11. mjesecu 2010 g.) i ako se treba upisati gdje ? Imam uvjerenje izdano od njih gdje pišu iznosi i  navedeni mjeseci.


Ta naknada nije oporeziva, pa tako ni ne ulazi u porezni prijavu  :Wink:

----------


## saška

Prima, hvala ti na odgovoru, baš si me razveselila!

----------


## cappy

> Ta naknada nije oporeziva, pa tako ni ne ulazi u porezni prijavu


Hvala !

----------


## dorotea24

Molim jednu od vas poreznih majstorica da mi objasni jedno pitanjce. MM je bio nezaposlen od početka godine no ja se pametna nisam sjetila staviti ga na sebe sve do 6 mjeseca prošle godine. Onda se zaposlio u 9. mjesecu, ali me je moja računovođa krivo uputila i uglavnom 2 mjeseca je bio zaposlen i prijavljen na meni pa ću sada morati državi vratititaj novac, odnosno tu kšicu koju sam dobivala, a nisam imala pravo na nju. No mogu li tražiti za onih 6 mjeseci retrogradno olakšicu na koju sam imala pravo, a nisam je iskoristila? Nadam se da ste uspjeli shvatiti moje pitanje jer meni je lakše čitati hijeroglife nego te poreze i dohodke. :Embarassed:

----------


## Elly

Jedno pitanje: dohodak od iznajmljivanja turistickog apartmana se i dalje ne navodi u poreznoj prijavi?

----------


## Anastasia 30

Ovako, dorotea 24... ukoliko ti je muž u 2010. imao primitke manje od 10800,00 kn u tom slučaju može biti kod tebe uzdržavani član cijelu godinu i može također za sebe predati poreznu prijavu pa će i on dobiti povrat.
Ukoliko je imao više od 10800, onda može također predati prijavu i dobiti povrat, ali ćeš i ti morati predati, te platiti nešto. i da , ako je imao više od 10800,00 uopće ti nemože biti uzdržavani član za tih prvih 6 mjeseci! Nadam se da sam pomogla!  :Smile:

----------


## martinaP

> Inace, obrazac je provjeren i sada radi savrseno


 :Undecided: 

Meni radi s greškom: kamate za stamb. kredit koje su veće od 6000 kn nije smanjio na 6000, nego mi računa s većom cifrom. Sad sam u kamate upisala 6000 pa je ok, ali dosadašnjih godina je po defaultu računao s maksimalnom olakšicom.

----------


## klaudija

Ide li u poreznu prijavu išta vezano uz kupnju auta? brat je prošle godine kupio auto pa ga zanima može li to iskoristit kao poreznu olakšicu.. hvala!

----------


## Anastasia 30

NE!

----------


## jelena.O

> Meni radi s greškom: kamate za stamb. kredit koje su veće od 6000 kn nije smanjio na 6000, nego mi računa s većom cifrom. Sad sam u kamate upisala 6000 pa je ok, ali dosadašnjih godina je po defaultu računao s maksimalnom olakšicom.


ovak je i prije radilo nisu tu nikad ubacili klauzulu o određenoj svoti, tak da vi morate voditi računa o tome

----------


## dorotea24

anastasia hvala ti

----------


## corny

Radim prijavu za bratića koji je prošle godine radio u sezoni, 6 mjeseci te nešto kratko (15-ak dana kao ispomoć, ali je imao prijavu i prihod). Živi s majkom koja je sredinom godine dobila otkaz. Može li je koristiti kao olakšicu? I da, ima li on svih 12 mjeseci za sebe koeficjent osobnog odbitka 1,0 ili samo te mjesece koje je radio??? Koliko znam, ima sve mjesece, ili? 

Nikad nisam radila prijavu za nekog tko je radio par mjeseci... , pa to neznam....???

Jer može nju koristiti za te mjesece koje je bila nezaposlena?

----------


## prima

> Radim prijavu za bratića koji je prošle godine radio u sezoni, 6 mjeseci te nešto kratko (15-ak dana kao ispomoć, ali je imao prijavu i prihod). Živi s majkom koja je sredinom godine dobila otkaz. Može li je koristiti kao olakšicu? I da, ima li on svih 12 mjeseci za sebe koeficjent osobnog odbitka 1,0 ili samo te mjesece koje je radio??? Koliko znam, ima sve mjesece, ili? 
> 
> Nikad nisam radila prijavu za nekog tko je radio par mjeseci... , pa to neznam....???
> 
> Jer može nju koristiti za te mjesece koje je bila nezaposlena?


on koristi svoju olakšicu za svih 12 mj (uobičajeno 21600), a mamu može koristiti ukoliko njen dohodak za čitavu god. nije veći od 10.800.
ako je njen dohodak veći onda je i ona u istoj situaciji ko i on, i podnosi por.prijavu u koju upisuje olakšicu za svih 12 mjeseci

----------


## Elly

> Jedno pitanje: dohodak od iznajmljivanja turistickog apartmana se i dalje ne navodi u poreznoj prijavi?


Podizem moje pitanje...

----------


## prima

*Elly*




> Podatke ne iskazuju porezni obveznici čiji se dohodak od iznajmljivanja stanova, soba i postelja putnicima i turistima i organiziranja kampova paušalno oporezuje ili se dohodak po toj osnovi utvrđuje na način propisan za samostalne djelatnosti na temelju propisanih poslovnih knjiga pa se podaci popunjavaju pod 4.2. Obrasca DOH.


izvor kontakt centar porezne

----------


## Elly

Prima, hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## corny

Jupi! Hvala ti Prima!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lili75

Cure,

imam 2 pitanja:
1. jel ako imam više od 6000 kn na zdravst. i stambenim potrebama ni ne upisujem premije od svog zdravstvenog kasnije u obrascu (zanm da je prij bilo kao prioritet imaju zdravtsv. i stambene na 1. str.)

2. jel onaj posebno uplaćen porez nigdje ne upisujem, odnosno u stupac uplaćen porez i prirez upisujem iznos koji ne uključuje taj poseban porez?

hvala puno.

----------


## Lili75

i da dijete je do travnja bilo na tati,a od svibnja je na meni, jel onda tati pišem os.odbitak 1,5 do travnja,a od svibnja tako isto sebi?

----------


## kikic

Cure možete li mi pomoći? MM je u prošloj godini ostao bez posla i primao je naknadu za nezaposlene, ukupno 12000 kn. Mogu li ga staviti u svoju poreznu prijavu kao uzdržavanog člana ili?

----------


## Marsupilami

> Cure možete li mi pomoći? MM je u prošloj godini ostao bez posla i primao je naknadu za nezaposlene, ukupno 12000 kn. Mogu li ga staviti u svoju poreznu prijavu kao uzdržavanog člana ili?


Ne jer mu ukupan prihod prelazi granicu od 10800kn na godisnjoj razini.
Do kojeg mjeseca je radio tj. kada je primio zadnju placu?

----------


## Marsupilami

> i da dijete je do travnja bilo na tati,a od svibnja je na meni, jel onda tati pišem os.odbitak 1,5 do travnja,a od svibnja tako isto sebi?


Tako je, samo ne zaboraviti navesti na prvoj strani stavka pod brojem 2 razdoblje koristenja.
Dakle, tata pise 1.1.2010-30.4.2010, 
a ti u svojoj od 1.5.2010-31.12.2010 

Obavezno priloziti kopiju rodnog lista u obje prijave  :Wink:

----------


## Marsupilami

> Cure,
> 
> imam 2 pitanja:
> 1. jel ako imam više od 6000 kn na zdravst. i stambenim potrebama ni ne upisujem premije od svog zdravstvenog kasnije u obrascu (zanm da je prij bilo kao prioritet imaju zdravtsv. i stambene na 1. str.)
> 
> 2. jel onaj posebno uplaćen porez nigdje ne upisujem, odnosno u stupac uplaćen porez i prirez upisujem iznos koji ne uključuje taj poseban porez?
> 
> hvala puno.


1. tako je, nema potrebe ako ti ove dvije stavke prelaze 6000

2. upisujes ukupno uplacen porez i prirez, poseban porez je ionako u posebnom stupcu naveden.
Dakle prepisujes samo tu rubriku "ukupno uplacen porez i prirez" sa IP obrasca.

----------


## kikic

> Ne jer mu ukupan prihod prelazi granicu od 10800kn na godisnjoj razini.
> Do kojeg mjeseca je radio tj. kada je primio zadnju placu?


U 11. mj 2009., dakle u 2010. nije radio

----------


## Lili75

*Marsupilami*, hvala ti puno za informacije
i da ne smijem zaboraviti kopiju rodnog kod oba roditelja  :Smile:

----------


## Ares

Molim pomoć, mm je prijavljen u Zagrebu, pa tamo i predaje poreznu prijavu, obično šaljemo poštom, e sad se ne mogu sjetiti gdje sam prošle godine slala, mislim u centralnu (Av. Dubrovnik), ili bi trebalo poslati u kvartovsku ispostavu, ili je svejedno?

----------


## jelena.O

šalji u A. Dubrovnik i nemožeš pogrešiti

----------


## titimita

Rodni list sigurno ne mora biti originalan i ne stariji od 6 mjeseci?

----------


## Ares

> šalji u A. Dubrovnik i nemožeš pogrešiti


Hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

ne kopija onog od kad se dete rodilo

----------


## Cubana

Imam pitanje, majka mi je bila nezaposlena prva tri mjeseca a  nakon toga je radila. Jel može ona mome ocu ta tri mjeseca biti uzdržavani član, a nakon toga samostalna, tj da ispuni poreznu prijavu, ali ne koristi olakšice za prva tri mjeseca?

----------


## Anastasia 30

Ako ona podnosi prijavu onda koristi svoj  ukupni osobni odbitak i nemože ocu biti uzdržavani član.

----------


## jelena.O

> Imam pitanje, majka mi je bila nezaposlena prva tri mjeseca a nakon toga je radila. Jel može ona mome ocu ta tri mjeseca biti uzdržavani član, a nakon toga samostalna, tj da ispuni poreznu prijavu, ali ne koristi olakšice za prva tri mjeseca?


ali ona koristi olakšice svoje za cijelu godinu bez obzira kaj dio nije radila

----------


## anima

U prošloj godini sam radila prvi i drugi mj. a onda sam otišla na komplikacije, mogu li ostvariti nekakav povrat poreza? Puno hvala!

----------


## jelena.O

anima ak si kaj dala love, možeš to i dobit van

----------


## goa

Cure, ajde, pomozite mi - rodila sam 30.11. svog prekrasnog sinčića  :Zaljubljen:  i htjela bih ga upisati kao poreznu olakšicu u prijavu. Inače su na mojoj PK oba moja roditelja uzdržavani članovi. Kako onda upisujem koeficijent i koliki i gdje?
Računi od potpomognute su  veći od 6000 kn. Upisujem li svejedno taj iznos pod zdravstvene usluge?

----------


## Ariana

goa koeficjent ti je 3. tvoj 1+oba roditelja (uzdržavani članovi svatko po 0,5 + prvo dijete 1.)  njega upisuješ u 11. i 12. mjesec.

----------


## Ariana

upisuješ 6000 pod zdravstvene usluge i priloži sve što imaš a što pravda iznos, također priloži i ambulantni list ili nešto gdje se vidi da ti je liječnik preporučio lijekove..

----------


## Marsupilami

> Cure, ajde, pomozite mi - rodila sam 30.11. svog prekrasnog sinčića  i htjela bih ga upisati kao poreznu olakšicu u prijavu. Inače su na mojoj PK oba moja roditelja uzdržavani članovi. Kako onda upisujem koeficijent i koliki i gdje?
> Računi od potpomognute su  veći od 6000 kn. Upisujem li svejedno taj iznos pod zdravstvene usluge?


Za prvih 10 mjeseci koeficijent ti je 2 (1 tvoj + 0,5 za svakog uzd. clana), a za 11. i 12. mjesec ti je 2,5 (prvo dijete 0,5).

Upisi samo 6000 jer vise od toga ti ionako nece priznati, ako odmah upises 6000 dobit ces tocan iznos povrata.
Ako upies vise od 6000 onda bi se mogla poveseliti vecem povratu koji ionako ne bi dobila.  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

i izračunaj si možda ti je i klinjo višak, pa nega možeš prebacit na poreznu prijavu muža

----------


## ivana_5

Šokirana!!! Poslala kolegici u rač. da mi ispuni poreznu prijavu - imam pravo na temelju kamata za stambeni za pola godine, ali kaže ona ništa od toga jer muž nije radio cijelu prošlu godinu!!!!!!!!!! Ima li to ikakve logike????? Znači plaćali smo kredit iako samo jedno radi , a kad treba vratiti novac onda e nemože jer nije radio
Pa katastrofa... još jedan razlog zašto ne želim više živjeti u ovoj smrdljivoj državi

----------


## Juroslav

> Šokirana!!! Poslala kolegici u rač. da mi ispuni poreznu prijavu - imam pravo na temelju kamata za stambeni za pola godine, ali kaže ona ništa od toga jer muž nije radio cijelu prošlu godinu!!!!!!!!!! Ima li to ikakve logike????? Znači plaćali smo kredit iako samo jedno radi , a kad treba vratiti novac onda e nemože jer nije radio
> Pa katastrofa... još jedan razlog zašto ne želim više živjeti u ovoj smrdljivoj državi


pitaj ti tu kolegicu kakve veze ima muž s *tvojom* poreznom prijavom (osim da ga iskoristiš kao olakšicu, ako nije na bilo koji način prihodio više od 10.800 kuna)

----------


## ivana_5

P a stambeni kredit se vodi na njega i u biti to je njegova prijava poreza , ja sam jamac ( mi nismo vjenčani a kolegica mi samo radi uslugu jer ja ne znam to ispuniti)

----------


## goa

> i izračunaj si možda ti je i klinjo višak, pa nega možeš prebacit na poreznu prijavu muža


Ne razumijem - kako može biti višak ? 
Ma mislila sam samo upisati podatke i predati, a neka oni računaju, tako mnogi rade kod nas..
Muž je obrtnik i mislim da je njegovu prijavu već predao knjigovođa.

----------


## Marsupilami

> P a stambeni kredit se vodi na njega i u biti to je njegova prijava poreza , ja sam jamac ( mi nismo vjenčani a kolegica mi samo radi uslugu jer ja ne znam to ispuniti)


Mozda ti kolegica samo nije dobro objasnila.
Naime, ako ti muz nije radio cijelu godinu onda moze dobiti samo onoliko poreza koliko je uplatio.
S obzirom da on bez obzira sto nije cijelu godinu radio ima pravo na osobni odbitak za cijelu godinu njemu bi se vjerovatno vratio sav uplaceni porez samo na osnovu tog koeficijenta, uplacene kamate ne bi nista povisile povrat poreza jer on ne moze dobiti van vise nego sto je uplatio na ime poreza.

----------


## Marsupilami

> Ne razumijem - kako može biti višak ? 
> Ma mislila sam samo upisati podatke i predati, a neka oni računaju, tako mnogi rade kod nas..
> Muž je obrtnik i mislim da je njegovu prijavu već predao knjigovođa.


Jelena je vjerovatno mislila da ako ti koeficijent za dijete (0,5) ne bi nista povecao povrat poreza tj. ako ti osobni odbitak od 2 osigurava maksimalan iznos poreza koji mozes dobiti, da onda koef. 0,5 za dijete upises na muzevu poreznu karticu.

S obzirom da je muz obrtnik i da ne predaje prijavu sam onda ti to nije ni bitno, samo ti upisi podatke i predaj prijavu  :Wink:

----------


## jelena.O

> Ne razumijem - kako može biti višak ? Ma mislila sam samo upisati podatke i predati, a neka oni računaju, tako mnogi rade kod nas..Muž je obrtnik i mislim da je njegovu prijavu već predao knjigovođa.


 mnogi i zaborave, pa ne moraš i ti bit među njima
curice mislim da te ništ ne košta da malo sama zračunaš, a ak imaš višak daj mužu, i skupa predajte

----------


## Juroslav

> P a stambeni kredit se vodi na njega i u biti to je njegova prijava poreza , ja sam jamac ( mi nismo vjenčani a kolegica mi samo radi uslugu jer ja ne znam to ispuniti)


ako je stambeni kredit na njega, a vi niste ni vjenčani, onda ti kolegica ima pravo - samo on može koristiti kamate kao olakšicu
a pošto nije radio - ta olakšica mu propada (nije uplatio ništa poreza, pa mu nemaju od čega ni vratiti)

----------


## anamix

ja sam bila na porodiljnom lani. dobila sam plaću u 1. mjesecu i onda sljedeću u 8. jel ima smisla predavati poreznu prijavu? mislim, ispunila sam ja onu na internetu i ispada da ću čak i dobiti dobar povrat, ali ne kužim jel trebam kakvu potvrdu od hzzo-a predavati? zna li netko?

----------


## MarijaP

<ne treba ništa od hzzo, bar do sad nije trebalo.

----------


## Ariana

ne treba potvrda od hzzo-a. naknade su neoporezive i ne tretiraju se kao dohodak. samo ti predaj i dobiješ nazad sav uplaćeni porez koji je iskazan u IP obrascu.

----------


## zadarmamica

cao,
dali netko zna, za povrat poreza za 2010. godinu dali predajem pod starim prezimenom ili novim, a udala sam se prije mjesec dana.u pondjeljak cu mjenjati dokumente,pa?

----------


## Cubana

Ako je u jednom mjesecu primitak bio manji nego osobni odbitak, da li upisujem 1800 ili samo taj dohodak (u ovom slučaju 400kn)?

----------


## Juroslav

> cao,
> dali netko zna, za povrat poreza za 2010. godinu dali predajem pod starim prezimenom ili novim, a udala sam se prije mjesec dana.u pondjeljak cu mjenjati dokumente,pa?


pod novim

oni te ionako ne traže po prezimenu nego po OIB-u

----------


## Juroslav

> Ako je u jednom mjesecu primitak bio manji nego osobni odbitak, da li upisujem 1800 ili samo taj dohodak (u ovom slučaju 400kn)?


pišeš 1800

----------


## zadarmamica

hvala.a neznam jel mi se isplati predavat povrat poreza.jer sam bila student,i radila 2mjeseca(prijavljena) u 2010. god,i onda na trudnicko bolovanje otišla 2 mjeseeca i to je to u toj godini. a imam racune od privatnika ginekologa,al mislim da je netko rekao da je to vrijedilo do 01.07.,a ostale racune ne priznaju iza toga.

----------


## Aurora*

> cao,
> dali netko zna, za povrat poreza za 2010. godinu dali predajem pod starim prezimenom ili novim, a udala sam se prije mjesec dana.u pondjeljak cu mjenjati dokumente,pa?


Pod novim svakako, jer ti ono vrijedi od datuma vjencanja. Uz sve dokumente prilozi vjencani list kao potvrdu o promjeni prezimena. 


Mene takodjer nesto zanima, ako netko zna:

Dobili smo potvrdu o uplacenim donacijama kao i svake godine za razdoblje od 1.1.-31.12.10. Obzirom da se po novom priznaju olaksice samo za uplate do 30.6.10, zvala sam da mi posalju potvrdu do 30.6.10. Medjutim tamo su me uvjeravali da se na donacije ne odnosi ta odredba i da ce *porezna priznati donacije uplacene tijekom cijele godine*. Da li je to tocno?

----------


## jelena.O

> hvala.a neznam jel mi se isplati predavat povrat poreza.jer sam bila student,i radila 2mjeseca(prijavljena) u 2010. god,i onda na trudnicko bolovanje otišla 2 mjeseeca i to je to u toj godini. a imam racune od privatnika ginekologa,al mislim da je netko rekao da je to vrijedilo do 01.07.,a ostale racune ne priznaju iza toga.


naravno da buš predala, jer buš većinu love uspjela dobiti van i svei računi bi trebali bit do 30.6.

----------


## jelena.O

> Mene takodjer nesto zanima, ako netko zna:
> Dobili smo potvrdu o uplacenim donacijama kao i svake godine za razdoblje od 1.1.-31.12.10. Obzirom da se po novom priznaju olaksice samo za uplate do 30.6.10, zvala sam da mi posalju potvrdu do 30.6.10. Medjutim tamo su me uvjeravali da se na donacije ne odnosi ta odredba i da ce *porezna priznati donacije uplacene tijekom cijele godine*. Da li je to tocno?


ja sam viđala potvrde na kojima je pisalo do 30.6. ali ako imaš potvrdu kad si uplatila, a to bilo pred 30.6. ubaci u prijavu

----------


## zadarmamica

a ovo što dobijem od bolovanja, ocu ja bit državi dužna?  :Smile:

----------


## jelena.O

> a ovo što dobijem od bolovanja, ocu ja bit državi dužna?


upisuješ samo pare koje dobijaš od firme, a za to bi i trebala dobit IP karticu. komplikacije i porodiljni ne spada u tu klasu, ali obično bolovanje da

----------


## zadarmamica

ok, hvala.sad mi je sve jasno.

----------


## Aurora*

> Mene takodjer nesto zanima, ako netko zna:
> Dobili smo potvrdu o uplacenim donacijama kao i svake godine za  razdoblje od 1.1.-31.12.10. Obzirom da se po novom priznaju olaksice  samo za uplate do 30.6.10, zvala sam da mi posalju potvrdu do 30.6.10.  Medjutim tamo su me uvjeravali da se na donacije ne odnosi ta odredba i  da ce *porezna priznati donacije uplacene tijekom cijele godine*. Da li je to tocno?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  jelena.O prvotno napisa
> 					
> ...


Pitanje je zapravo da li je stvarno moguce da se ovo ogranicenje do 30.6.10 ne odnosi na donacije?

----------


## anamix

hvala

----------


## prima

*Aurora** evo tu teb ima pregled svih izmjena od 01.07., i stvarno se ne spominje ukidanje donacija kao poreznih olakšica

----------


## Marsupilami

Imam ja jos jedno pitanje s obzirom na ove nove odredbe, ne snalazim se  :Grin: 

Imam jedan IP osobe koja je na kraju godine dobila onaj poravnat porez.
Na IP obrascu ima par mjeseci gdje je i dohodak i osobni odbitak 0 (bolovanja) dok za osobni odbitak u 12. mjesecu stoji 10800kn.
Jel se u ovom slucaju predaje porezna ili je to sto je dobio od poslodavca to?
Nema nikakvih olaksica.
Ako se predaje, kako se popunjava prijava s obzirom da mu je odbitak u 12. mjesecu 10800kn  :Confused:

----------


## prima

1. izračunaj  koliku olakšica ta osoba ima za čitavu godinu ( bez uzdržavanih članova i invalidnosti i p-ova ima 21 600).
2. vidi na IP je li joj toliki osobni odbitak iskorišten,a vjerojatno je jer je to poanta tog godišnjeg obračuna.

znači ako nema neiskorištenog odbitka, a nema ni dodatnih stvari tipa zdravstveno..., onda je već sve dobila

----------


## Riana

> *Aurora** evo tu teb ima pregled svih izmjena od 01.07., i stvarno se ne spominje ukidanje donacija kao poreznih olakšica


i mene intersiraju ta dana darovanja. čini se da to ostaje po starom?

----------


## Marsupilami

> 1. izračunaj  koliku olakšica ta osoba ima za čitavu godinu ( bez uzdržavanih članova i invalidnosti i p-ova ima 21 600).
> 2. vidi na IP je li joj toliki osobni odbitak iskorišten,a vjerojatno je jer je to poanta tog godišnjeg obračuna.
> 
> znači ako nema neiskorištenog odbitka, a nema ni dodatnih stvari tipa zdravstveno..., onda je već sve dobila


Hvala na pomoci  :Kiss:

----------


## Šuška

Na str. 7 se upisuje samo prvih 6 mjeseci (osobni odbitak)?

----------


## prima

> Na str. 7 se upisuje samo prvih 6 mjeseci (osobni odbitak)?


ne, upisuje se svih 12 mj.

----------


## Zvrk

Molim Vas za savjet - ako netko ima vremena - imam dilemu. Nisam obvezna predati prijavu  i nisam nikad do sad ni razmišljala o tome. Imam malu redovnu plaću i velike prihode od nesamostalnog rada (paušalno oporezivanje). E, imam i mali stambeni kredit i veliki nenamjenski, pa jedan veliki rodbinski (tata digao zbog prosjeka za mene a ja plaćam rate) a kad bih predala prijavu izgledalo bi da jako puno zarađujem jer to sve ''nisu moji troškovi''. Zato do sada i nisam predavala prijavu.  Od prošle godine imamo i mm i ja što za odbitak a da piše naše ime - tipa životno, pa dopunsko, pa neke zdravstvene račune... pa se pitam... hoću li ispast glupa ako predam prijavu, da ne ispadne da još moram doplatit - čekamo početak tur. sezone (k'o Hrvatska) pa da nas izbavi iz minusa...
Malo sam guglala... je l meni zbilja treba porezni savjetnik ili to mogu skužit jeftinije od pametnih ovdje uz neku naknadu (može u robi :Smile: ?). Malo smo sad u banani...

----------


## Šuška

> ne, upisuje se svih 12 mj.


Jesi sigurna? Jer mi onda ispada da ću dobiti hrpu love - više nego prošle godine, a to mi baš nema smisla!?
Ako si u pravu, to je onda suuuuuuper!

----------


## sillyme

Pitanje... radim za sveki poreznu prijavu i prilicno sam zbunjena: za pocetak, njoj su napravili onaj inerni obracun u firmi tako da po tome nema ni povrat ni dug. Medjutim, kad joj kao olaksicu prijavim nezaposlenog supruga i premije osiguranja i zdravstvenog - onda je super i izadje lijepa svota.
ALI problem je da ima i isplate i po osiguranju i po dobrovoljnom mirovinskom (iako su te od MOD-a kategorizirane kao "dohodak od osiguranja" pa ne znam ni sama da li staviti u rubriku dohodak od osiguranja ili dohodak od mirovine). No u svakom slucaju kad to ubacim u kalkulator padne joj povrat na jednu petinu onog bez tih prihoda! I to zato sto je porez racunat po stopi od 15% a ukupno spada u kategoriju 37,5% 
1) da li se moraju prijaviti prihodi po svim potvrdama o prihodu?
2) da li ovu mirovinu koja je kao tip prihoda deklarirana kao "dohodak od osiguranja" pisem u rubriku mirovine ili rubriku dohotka od osiguranja?

Hvala!

----------


## prima

*Zvrk* nisam baš shvatila što te sve muči, ali za dohotke koji su već paušalno oporezovani nemožeš podnijeti poreznu prijavu, a za svoju plaću možeš ( to znači pišeš svoju plaću, ne pišeš iznajmljivanje+ dodaš olakšice koje imaš)

*Šuška* ma sigurna sam.jesi ti dobro postavila pitanje? osobni odbitak 1800 kn + dijete, muž,područje pos drž.skrbi...? u 2009 si bila dijelom na porodiljnom?

*sillyme* znam sam da ako uplate osiguranja koristiš (ili si koristila u prethodnim godinama) kao poreznu olakšicu, prilikom isplate osiguranja si obveznik poreza na dohodak.Jesu to možda isplatitelji osiguranja obračunali?

----------


## Aurora*

> Izasao je obrazac u excelu za 2010 godinu.
> 
> Tvrtka koja ga je izdala napravila je gresku u jednom jako bitnom stupcu, ali to je ispravljeno.
> Ispravljeni obrazac i korisne linkove s podacima koji vam mogu pomoci u popunjavanju mozete naci ovdje
> DOH2010





> Inace, obrazac je provjeren i sada radi savrseno



U obrazcu se vec par godina vuce greska koja je, upravo vidim, ostala i ove godine.

Greska je pod 9.6.8. UPLAĆENI PREDUJAM POREZA I PRIREZA U *TUZEMSTVU* (pod 5.)

Obzirom da program vuce podatak iz polja 5. u kojem je zbrojen i iznos uplacenog poreza i prireza *u inozemstvu* na kraju ne stima iznos pod 9.6.11 UKUPNO UPLAĆENI POREZ I PRIREZ, te samim tim ni RAZLIKA POREZA I PRIREZA ZA UPLATU, odnosno POVRAT.

Voljela bih kada bi ova greska bila ispravljena.  :Smile:

----------


## Willow

> Mozda ti kolegica samo nije dobro objasnila.
> Naime, ako ti muz nije radio cijelu godinu onda moze dobiti samo onoliko poreza koliko je uplatio.
> S obzirom da on bez obzira sto nije cijelu godinu radio ima pravo na osobni odbitak za cijelu godinu njemu bi se vjerovatno vratio sav uplaceni porez samo na osnovu tog koeficijenta, uplacene kamate ne bi nista povisile povrat poreza jer on ne moze dobiti van vise nego sto je uplatio na ime poreza.



samo da pitam, kamate na stambeni kredit može koristiti kao olakšicu samo korisnik kredita (kod nas mm) ili bi ja mogla koristiti kamate kao olakšicu??? 

kod nas je jedno dijete prijavljeno suprugu na karticu a ja bih ga koristila za olakšicu cijelu godinu (jer mm nije radio cijelu godinu pa će ionako dobiti povrat)
treba li on navoditi djecu pod uzdržavane članove i postotak 0% ili je dosta da ih ja navedem samo kod sebe i iskoristim za oboje olakšicu?!? 

hvala  :Yes:

----------


## Šuška

> *Šuška* ma sigurna sam.jesi ti dobro postavila pitanje? osobni odbitak 1800 kn + dijete, muž,područje pos drž.skrbi...? u 2009 si bila dijelom na porodiljnom?


Je, bila sam na porodiljnom do 4.4.2009.
Skužila sam u čemu je caka - 2009-te je dijete bilo na MM-u, a 2010-te je na mojoj poreznoj kartici.
U svakom slučaju - ovo je super!
Hvala ti!   :Very Happy:

----------


## tua

Unijela sam iznos za plaćeno dopunsko zdravstveno na str.2 pod uplaćene premije osiguranja. jel to ok ili treba još negdje? iznos je za 6mj.

----------


## Aurora*

> Unijela sam iznos za plaćeno dopunsko zdravstveno na str.2 pod uplaćene premije osiguranja. jel to ok ili treba još negdje? iznos je za 6mj.


To je OK, ali treba jos upisati na 6. str., rubrika 6., R. br. 4.

----------


## jelena.O

> kod nas je jedno dijete prijavljeno suprugu na karticu a ja bih ga koristila za olakšicu cijelu godinu (jer mm nije radio cijelu godinu pa će ionako dobiti povrat)
> treba li on navoditi djecu pod uzdržavane članove i postotak 0% ili je dosta da ih ja navedem samo kod sebe i iskoristim za oboje olakšicu?!?


 djecu nek napiše u svoju prijavu i tvoj OIB i postotak 100, a ti napišeš decu, njegov oib, i postotak 0, u obadvije prijave ubaci rodne listove dece, i tak predaj

----------


## Willow

jelena hvala, tako sam nešto i ja mislila ali nisam bila sigurna  :Smile:

----------


## Zvrk

[QUOTE=prima;1819795]*Zvrk* nisam baš shvatila što te sve muči, ali za dohotke koji su već paušalno oporezovani nemožeš podnijeti poreznu prijavu, a za svoju plaću možeš ( to znači pišeš svoju plaću, ne pišeš iznajmljivanje+ dodaš olakšice koje imaš)

Hvala. Ja sam zbilja najveća tuka ovdje. Ja sam mislila da ako podnosim por. prijavu onda moram unijeti sve prihode, baš sve koje god imam pa tako i one od iznajmljivanja bez obzira što su u paušalcu.
Zato me je bilo strah da ne ispadne da ja puno zarađujem a nitko me ne pita za troškove...
Hvala još jednom.

----------


## sillyme

*Zvrk*
Znam da je svaki slucaj individualan ali... znam osobu koja je morala podnijeti godisnju prijavu (2 poslodavca u godini + racuni za zdravstvo) i imala je prihod od najma stana (koji se isto oporezuje pausalno) i morala je na kraju nadoplatiti porez jer su joj taj prihod ubrojali na poreznoj i onda kad su na ukupan iznos prihoda izracunali porez falilo je jer joj je ukupna porezna stopa bila veca od pausalne. Provjeri obavezno jos jednom negdje...

----------


## marta

Gledala sam prethodne strane, ali nisam našla ono što mi treba. A to je popis dokumentacije koja se predaje uz poreznu prijavu u svrrhu priznavanja kamata plaćenih na stambeni kredit. 
Znam da treba:
-potvrda banke o plaćenim kamatama do 1.7.
-vlasnički list (jel dovoljan kopija?)
-preslik ugovora o kreditu
-izjava da je nekretnina prvo vlasništvo

Jel to sve?

----------


## saska7

eh imam samo jedno pitanje - na PK kartici (da, onoj koja je jednom davno izdana u poreznoj) sam jos sa svojim starim prezimenom. nema nikakvih promjena podataka na samoj kartici od 2004 kad sam ju dobila. zadnje 4g predajem zahtjev za povrat poreza u prethodnoj godini i svaki put navodim djecu sa rodnim listovima i svoj vjencani prilozim.
e sad, razvela sam se, papirnato od 6mj 2010 (pravomocno od 15.6.) jedno dijete je bilo prijavljeno na poreznu karticu bm ali ga je u postupku razvoda odjavio u 4.2010. nijedno nije prijavljeno na mene, ali novi poslodavac kod kojeg sam od 5.2010. uredno placa porez i prirez kao da su oboje djece prijavljene na mene. sutra mislim prijaviti djecu u poreznoj, al me zanima hoce li to raditi ikakve probleme ikome sto nije ranije napravljeno?

----------


## Ivanna

> Gledala sam prethodne strane, ali nisam našla ono što mi treba. A to je popis dokumentacije koja se predaje uz poreznu prijavu u svrrhu priznavanja kamata plaćenih na stambeni kredit. 
> Znam da treba:
> -potvrda banke o plaćenim kamatama do 1.7.
> -vlasnički list (jel dovoljan kopija?)
> -preslik ugovora o kreditu
> -izjava da je nekretnina prvo vlasništvo
> 
> Jel to sve?


Zašto to sve?  :Confused:  Ja sam i ove i prošle godine predala samo potvrdu banke o plaćenim kamatama do 1.07.

----------


## marta

Zato što MM-u to prošlih godina nisu ništa priznali nego je morao platiti hrpu poreza.

----------


## jelena.O

> eh imam samo jedno pitanje - na PK kartici (da, onoj koja je jednom davno izdana u poreznoj) sam jos sa svojim starim prezimenom. nema nikakvih promjena podataka na samoj kartici od 2004 kad sam ju dobila. zadnje 4g predajem zahtjev za povrat poreza u prethodnoj godini i svaki put navodim djecu sa rodnim listovima i svoj vjencani prilozim.
> e sad, razvela sam se, papirnato od 6mj 2010 (pravomocno od 15.6.) jedno dijete je bilo prijavljeno na poreznu karticu bm ali ga je u postupku razvoda odjavio u 4.2010. nijedno nije prijavljeno na mene, ali novi poslodavac kod kojeg sam od 5.2010. uredno placa porez i prirez kao da su oboje djece prijavljene na mene. sutra mislim prijaviti djecu u poreznoj, al me zanima hoce li to raditi ikakve probleme ikome sto nije ranije napravljeno?


tvoj poslodavac bi morao radi proračun poreza prema važećoj poreznoj katrici, ak ti nemaš  decu na svojoj, praktički je to prekršaj, i ak dođe kontrola on može snositi posljedice, za tebe nema nikakvih posljedica. stavi decu na svoju karticu, ak ti je bruto fiksan.

----------


## Freja

> Gledala sam prethodne strane, ali nisam našla ono što mi treba. A to je popis dokumentacije koja se predaje uz poreznu prijavu u svrrhu priznavanja kamata plaćenih na stambeni kredit. 
> Znam da treba:
> -potvrda banke o plaćenim kamatama do 1.7.
> -vlasnički list (jel dovoljan kopija?)
> -preslik ugovora o kreditu
> -izjava da je nekretnina prvo vlasništvo
> 
> Jel to sve?


Preslike osobnih iskaznica vlasnika i supružnika, izjave o prvnoj nekretnini također od oboje. Ja ne prilažem vlasnički i nikad nisu tražili (sigurna sam da je kopije dovoljna, ja sve prilažem u kopijama), ali svake godine prilažem sve drugo navedeno. Kretenizam, ali tako traže. Jednom sam nešto zaboravila pa sam jako dugo čekala povrat. Navodno su me zvali da donesem to što nedostaje, ali to je bila laž. I tek se riješilo kad sam sama krenula nazivati pa su mi rekli da mi nedostaje jedan papir. Poslala sam im faksom i tad je bilo riješeno za dva dana  :Rolling Eyes: 

U stanu smo već sedam godina i ja već sedam godina predajem iste izjave (samo s novim datumom). Prošle godine sam si iskopirala više primjeraka svega tako da ne moram uvijek iznova. Pa zar nemaju oni sve te podatke negdje u mojem dosjeu?

----------


## marta

Mislis da im se da traziti u onim hrpama papira?

----------


## Lili75

imam jedno pitanje i dosta mi je hitno. Ove godine hoću pomoći svekrvi i svekru u ispunjavanju papira, što inače znam za zaposlene ali kod umirovljenika ne znam koliki je osobni odbitak? oni su oboje dio godine radili a dio u mirovini.

sad mi je bed što sam rekla da ću im to danas popuniti a smetnula sam da su neke stavri drugačije kod umirovljenika.
Jedno od njih ima mirovinu 1881 kn a drugo 3390 kn.
pls help!!!

----------


## Storma

kod 1.4 zaokruzis da su umirovljenici u kojem razdoblju (datum od- do)
u 4.1.1. upisujes placu, a u 4.1.2. upisujes mirovinu
u 9.1. u razdoblju u kojem su radili upisujes im osobni odbitak koji su imali a od kada primaju mirovinu osobni odbitak im je u iznosu mirovine (do 3200kn)

sry sto je kratko, zurim

----------


## Storma

liliy, uzmi u obzir i dopunsko, do 30.06.

----------


## saska7

*jelena.O* hvala na odgovoru
dosad nijedan poslodavac nije imao nikakvih problema oko toga pa nisam na vrijeme to obavila, ali su od ovog mjeseca na mojoj kartici, tak da za ubuduce nece biti nikakve frke..valjda...nisam od onih koji muljaju, jednostavno mi je promaklo i nekidan kod popunjavanja prijave za povrat sam skuzila da nije provedeno jos uvijek

----------


## Lili75

*storma*, hvala puno, probat ću večeras to rješit.

----------


## jane_grey

vidim da dosta znate o povratu poreza pa imam i ja jedno, vjerojatno glupo,pitanje. ja i suprug imamo otprilike iste plaće s tim da ja još radim honorarno par poslića. Dobila sam neki brzinski naputak u poreznoj, nisam baš shvatila: imamo dvoje djece, muž koristio do sada olakšice, radi famoznog harača za plaće preko 6,000,00 kuna nismo htjeli dirat ništa da bar jednom ne oplete po plaći. Sad kad je harač nestao valjalo bi djecu podijeliti zanima me je li princip sljedeći: suprugu ostaje prvo dijete 0,5, a ja dobijem drugo 0,7..ili nešto drugo?

----------


## Lili75

> kod 1.4 zaokruzis da su umirovljenici u kojem razdoblju (datum od- do)
> u 4.1.1. upisujes placu, a u 4.1.2. upisujes mirovinu
> u 9.1. u razdoblju u kojem su radili upisujes im osobni odbitak koji su imali a od kada primaju mirovinu osobni odbitak im je u iznosu mirovine (do 3200kn)
> 
> sry sto je kratko, zurim


može još samo jedno malo pojašnjenje: jel to znači otkad su u mirovini da im osobni odbitak iznosi onoliko koliko i mirovina do max. 3200kn, znači sveki pišem osobni odbitak 1881 kn(koliko joj je i mirovina), a svekru koji je imao mirovinu  390 kn, pišem os.odbitak 3200kn?
jesam dobro shvatila?pls confirm.

----------


## Lili75

pardon, ispravak: a svekru koji je imao mirovinu *3390* kn, pišem os.odbitak *3200kn*?

----------


## anatom

pliz brzinski odgovor:

prijavljujem ribicu na sebe u prijavi poreza.sto prilazem kao dokaz?rodni list?moze li izvod iz matice rodenih?i smije li biti stariji od 6 mjeseci?

----------


## jelena.O

> pliz brzinski odgovor:
> 
> prijavljujem ribicu na sebe u prijavi poreza.sto prilazem kao dokaz?rodni list?moze li izvod iz matice rodenih?i smije li biti stariji od 6 mjeseci?


samo skopiraj onog od rođenja

----------


## anatom

hvala jelena!

----------


## Lili75

> može još samo jedno malo pojašnjenje: jel to znači otkad su u mirovini da im osobni odbitak iznosi onoliko koliko i mirovina do max. 3200kn, znači sveki pišem osobni odbitak 1881 kn(koliko joj je i mirovina), a svekru koji je imao mirovinu 3390 kn, pišem os.odbitak 3200kn?
> jesam dobro shvatila?pls confirm.


jel netko zna? hitno mi treba.

----------


## prima

> jel netko zna? hitno mi treba.


je, dobro si izračunala

----------


## prima

> vidim da dosta znate o povratu poreza pa imam i ja jedno, vjerojatno glupo,pitanje. ja i suprug imamo otprilike iste plaće s tim da ja još radim honorarno par poslića. Dobila sam neki brzinski naputak u poreznoj, nisam baš shvatila: imamo dvoje djece, muž koristio do sada olakšice, radi famoznog harača za plaće preko 6,000,00 kuna nismo htjeli dirat ništa da bar jednom ne oplete po plaći. Sad kad je harač nestao valjalo bi djecu podijeliti zanima me je li princip sljedeći: suprugu ostaje prvo dijete 0,5, a ja dobijem drugo 0,7..ili nešto drugo?


može tako kako si napisala da svatko od vas dvoje uzme po jedno dijete, ali možete i koristiti bilo koji omjer odbitka da vratite max poreza, npr. muž uzme 100 % 1. dijete + 15 % 2. djeteta,a ti preostalih 85 % 2.djeteta ili oboje uzmete 50 % od oba djeteta , ili kako god vam paše.treba se malo poigrati brojevima pa vidi šta možete dobiti

----------


## Lili75

hvala *prima*.

----------


## borka

Trebam savjet iskusnih  :Smile: 

U 2010. sam *bila na bolovanju* 11 mjeseci.
Da li ima smisla predavati prijavu za povrat poreza?

----------


## prima

> Trebam savjet iskusnih 
> 
> U 2010. sam *bila na bolovanju* 11 mjeseci.
> Da li ima smisla predavati prijavu za povrat poreza?


šta piše na IP obrascu koliko ima uplaćenog poreza i prireza? ti odluči "ima li broj smisla"  :Wink:

----------


## borka

> šta piše na IP obrascu koliko ima uplaćenog poreza i prireza? ti odluči "ima li broj smisla"


Pa to me i buni, jer brojka nije mala  :Confused: 
Izgleda da sam ja stvarno tutlek za financije  :Embarassed:

----------


## jelena.O

vrlo je logički da je lova kaj izračunaš bil povelika jer si praktički dobila 2-3 plaće na koje si platila *puni porez*, a radiš obračun poreza kroz cijelu godinu.

----------


## vikki

Prošlih godina sam osobno predavala prijavu i u poreznoj potpisivala neku izjavu da sam lijekove i liječničke usluge, za koje sam priložila račune, koristila samo ja. Kako sad mislim poštom poslati prijavu, je l' mogu ja tu izjavu sama sročiti, potpisati i staviti uz račuen ili može i bez nje?

----------


## prima

*borka* imaš pp

*vikki* možeš sama sataviti, i bolje da to odmah napraviš, nego da te poslije zovu zbog toga. 
Inače porezna je objavila da rade i sutra (subota) do 15h, a u ponedjeljak do 19h-

----------


## vikki

Super! Hvala! Valjda glasi ovako nekako kako sam napisala.

----------


## prima

> PREDMET: Izjava o načinu plaćanja računa za zdravstvene usluge
> 
> Ovim putem izjavljujem da računi za zdravstvene usluge koje prilažem obrascu DOH za 2009. god., nisu plaćeni iz donacija i darovanja, nego sam ih platila osobnim sredstvima.


+ osobni podaci
prošlo je lani

----------


## vikki

Evo, napisala, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## sunnyapril1

da li znate da li trebam prijaviti dividendu od dionica? 

mislim, znam da trebam, ali šta da priložim tome?

----------


## kikic

Curke može pomoć? Da li MM može ispuniti poreznu prijavu za prošlu godinu u kojoj je imao prihod samo od biroa - ukupno 12000 kn, dakle nije radio - a navesti djecu jer nismo iskoristili porezne olakšice za njih za prvih 8 mjeseci godine (bila na porodiljskom)

----------


## prima

*sunnyapril1* ne trebaš prijavljivati dividendu
*kikic* ako tm nije ostvario nikakve oporezive prihode (naknada to nije) i nije platio ništa poreza, nema zašto podnositi zahtjev za povrat.

----------


## kikic

Cure stvarno ne kužim, pomozite. Ja na svojoj IP kartici nemam uplaćenog poreza, dakle 0,00 mi je, MM nema pravo na povrat jer nije radio tj. primao je naknadu a por. olakšice nismo iskoristili na djecu jer sam bila na porodiljnom i dobivala 1600 kn?
Netko je u gornjim postovima spomenuo da Kudri ima pravo na povrat i to dobru sumu a isto je radila kao ja, tek od 8. mj a do tad je dobivala rodiljnu naknadu. Kudri javi se, jesi ispunila prijavu, help

----------


## sunnyapril1

HVALA, HVALA!

mislila sa da to moram zbog oiba i isplate ne žiro račun, da me ne bi negdje hapilii rekli da nisam prijavila

----------


## stanam

baš sam ispunila obrazac i onda mi je aplikacija izbacila izračun. uglavnom piše povrat 0,00 kuna. 
jel se isplati predavati u tom slučaju?
thanx

----------


## ivarica

za sve koje cekaju zadnji trenutak - ispostave PU rade i danas do 3, kazu na stojedinici

to znaci da ce mene moja vidjeti u 14:5nesto  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

cak ni guzve nema  :Grin:

----------


## Zvrk

> *Zvrk*
> Znam da je svaki slucaj individualan ali... znam osobu koja je morala podnijeti godisnju prijavu (2 poslodavca u godini + racuni za zdravstvo) i imala je prihod od najma stana (koji se isto oporezuje pausalno) i morala je na kraju nadoplatiti porez jer su joj taj prihod ubrojali na poreznoj i onda kad su na ukupan iznos prihoda izracunali porez falilo je jer joj je ukupna porezna stopa bila veca od pausalne. Provjeri obavezno jos jednom negdje...


 Nisam predala. Šutim i trpim. Hvala.

----------


## pituljica

nadam se da će odgovor stići na vrijeme:

meni su za uplaćene poreze na IP obrasci sada dva stupca, jedan je "uplaćeni porez i prirez" a drugi je "uplaćeni poseban porez i prirez". Pretpostavljam da je ovaj drugi stupan "krizni porez" - sad mi nije jasno da li i njega stavljam u poreznu prijavu tamo gdje upisujem koliko je ukupno uplaćeno poreza i prireza ili se on ne upisuje?

hvaka

----------


## AnneMary

> nadam se da će odgovor stići na vrijeme:
> 
> meni su za uplaćene poreze na IP obrasci sada dva stupca, jedan je "uplaćeni porez i prirez" a drugi je "uplaćeni poseban porez i prirez". Pretpostavljam da je ovaj drugi stupan "krizni porez" - sad mi nije jasno da li i njega stavljam u poreznu prijavu tamo gdje upisujem koliko je ukupno uplaćeno poreza i prireza ili se on ne upisuje?
> 
> hvaka


negdje sam vidila da se krizni porez ne računa!

ja sam isto jutros predala, nisam ništa popunjavala osim podataka na prvoj strani ( adresa, i to) i potpis na kraju.
neka oni sami popunjavaju!

----------


## pituljica

hvala, nadam se da će oni napraviti potrebne korekcije, pa i one u našu korist

----------


## Juroslav

> nadam se da će odgovor stići na vrijeme:
> 
> meni su za uplaćene poreze na IP obrasci sada dva stupca, jedan je "uplaćeni porez i prirez" a drugi je "uplaćeni poseban porez i prirez". Pretpostavljam da je ovaj drugi stupan "krizni porez" - sad mi nije jasno da li i njega stavljam u poreznu prijavu tamo gdje upisujem koliko je ukupno uplaćeno poreza i prireza ili se on ne upisuje?
> 
> hvaka


tzv. 'krizni porez' se ne upisuje

----------


## prima

podižem, objavili su da prve isplate povrata poreza stižu (oko) 20.04.
povrat poreza

----------


## Ariana

obrađeno je samo oko 10000 prijava. računajte na povrat kao i prošlih godina

----------


## Marsupilami

> obrađeno je samo oko 10000 prijava. računajte na povrat kao i prošlih godina


A sto bi covjek od njih mogao i ocekivati?
Ove godine predano je skoro milijun prijava manje, a oni opet rade istom brzinom.
Da sljedece godine bude predano 50.000 prijava, pola njih bi dobilo povrate u 12. mjesecu  :Laughing:

----------


## Ariana

ajde , u poreznoj u osijeku smo svi dobili određeni dio prijava za obraditi, naravno uz veliki pritisak i normu!!! koja je na takvim poslovima zabranjena po zakonu o radu. mi smo obradili 99% prijava. a ljudi će novac dobijati kao i uvijek, mahom pred kraj godine.

----------


## jelena.O

> ajde , u poreznoj u osijeku smo svi dobili određeni dio prijava za obraditi, naravno uz veliki pritisak i normu!!! koja je na takvim poslovima zabranjena po zakonu o radu. mi smo obradili 99% prijava. a ljudi će novac dobijati kao i uvijek, mahom pred kraj godine.


zašto ne već sad, ak je odrađeno i obrađeno?

----------


## mina30

> obrađeno je samo oko 10000 prijava. računajte na povrat kao i prošlih godina


Jaaaako sam zbunjena. Predala sam za povrat poreza kao i svake godine dopunsko osiguranje, zivotno i kredit i stiglo mi privremeno porezno rjesenje dok sam bila na godisnjem DA MI JE POVRAT POREZA 0 KUNA,  ocekivala sam pola iznosa od prosle godine. Imam jos 15 dana za zalbu, jel to normalno, jel se nekom ovo isto desilo. Do sada nikad nisam imala ovakav problem pa ne znam sta da radim, jel bi trbala nesto dobiti ili ne? Cijelu proslu godinu sam bila na porodiljskom, ima li to kakve veze?

----------


## ana.m

Ja sam pak zvala poreznu da pitam je li obrađen naš zahtjev i kaže teta da je obrađen i da sa slijedećom isplatom smo na redu, ALI...ona ne zna kad je ta slijedeća isplata..

----------


## Marsupilami

> Cijelu proslu godinu sam bila na porodiljskom, ima li to kakve veze?


Naravno da ima jer porodiljne naknad nisu oporziv, dakle nista poreza nisi ni uplatila, kako ce ti onda vratiti ono sto nisi ni dala?  :Wink:

----------


## Janis

Meni je stigao povrat prije par dana  :Smile:

----------


## mina30

> Naravno da ima jer porodiljne naknad nisu oporziv, dakle nista poreza nisi ni uplatila, kako ce ti onda vratiti ono sto nisi ni dala?


A sta je s ovim: kao i svake godine dopunsko osiguranje, zivotno osiguranje i kredit, sve sam uredno placala kao i svake godine?

----------


## mina30

Vec sam bila i prije na porodiljskom pa sam svejedno dobila povrat za ove tri stavke?!

----------


## ana.m

> A sta je s ovim: kao i svake godine dopunsko osiguranje, zivotno osiguranje i kredit, sve sam uredno placala kao i svake godine?


Lupetam, ali kaj nisu ukinuli povrat poreza na ovo...ili sam ja nekaj krivo shvatila?

----------


## mina30

Jesu drugih 6 mjeseci, za prvih 6 mjeseci bih trebala dobiti. Barem sa ja tako mislila.

----------


## Dalm@

> Vec sam bila i prije na porodiljskom pa sam svejedno dobila povrat za ove tri stavke?!


Možda tada nisi bila cijelu godinu na porodiljnom, pa ti je bila isplaćena barem koja plaća (a time i državi uplaćen porez) pa se imalo od čega vratiti.

Veli ti dobro Marsupilami; od kojeg poreza da ti se napravi povrat?
Ne vraća se tebi dopunsko, životno, kamate... Vraća se porez uplaćen od prihoda, a toga nisi imala u prošloj godini.

----------


## mina30

Pocela sam raditi od 1.12.2010. ali ta mi je placa bila isplacena u prvom mjesecu, znaci da se taj mjesec ne racuna? Hvala na odgovoru, to stvarno nisam znala.

----------


## anatom

cure moze info kako sada porezna vraca preplaceni porez?na tekuci racun?
Jucer sam cula od jedne poznanice da ide dizati u finu jer joj je tam najmanja naknada??!!!Što to znači?

----------


## Cathy

Meni je sjelo na žiro, ali možda ona nema račun u banci.

----------


## Marsupilami

ako se u poreznu prijavu ne upise broj racuna onda porezna uz privremeno rjesenje salje i nalog za isplatu na koji se pri isplati placa provizija

----------

